# How much cardio is too much?



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 20, 2015)

Ok,I've debated this so much in the past,early last year,in the first few months,of my cut or really losing weight for health reasons,I was doing 2 cardio sessions/ day....one early am/before I eat anything and the other late afternoon after training...in the process I lost over 50lbs I got down to 238...after being at 297 for years.I stayed within 5 lbs of my desired weight all summer..until recently I've gained 12-15lbs back😡💀....restarted on my clean diet I was on last year and I'm doing 2 cardio sessions again for 70 minutes each.....I wanna get back and stay at around 235-240...preferably 225-230....for my height that's a good weight(6'4") just wanted y'all opinion on this..thanks


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 20, 2015)

Any cardio that doesn't involve a peepee and a vajayjay is too much.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 20, 2015)

My opinion is squats


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 20, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> My opinion is squats



Seriously?


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 20, 2015)

The steps to my gym serves as my cardio..............  what next Bulls....a crossfit question.....hahaha!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 20, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> The steps to my gym serves as my cardio..............  what next Bulls....a crossfit question.....hahaha!



Lol!! Well a little more than that Alpha!! Get my age,harder to keep fat off even eating really strict


----------



## Beefcake (Oct 20, 2015)

Good job with the weight loss bull.  I lost 22lbs so far on my cut.  I'm looking to get down to 212.  I was at 242.  I did HIIT for a 1/2 hour with a calorie deficient diet.  I'm still on the diet and hope to lose 10 more lbs.  I actually just read an article on doing more reps to increase your cardio/endurance and strength so I'm going to try that.  15-20 reps pyramid style.  Good luck.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 20, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Seriously?


Srsly

Cut your rest time down and tell me you don't have an elevated heart rate the whole workout.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 20, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Ok,I've debated this so much in the past,early last year,in the first few months,of my cut or really losing weight for health reasons,I was doing 2 cardio sessions/ day....one early am/before I eat anything and the other late afternoon after training...in the process I lost over 50lbs I got down to 238...after being at 297 for years.I stayed within 5 lbs of my desired weight all summer..until recently I've gained 12-15lbs back����....restarted on my clean diet I was on last year and I'm doing 2 cardio sessions again for 70 minutes each.....I wanna get back and stay at around 235-240...preferably 225-230....for my height that's a good weight(6'4") just wanted y'all opinion on this..thanks



Cardio in my opinion is a great way to melt off the fat. I don't think 2 sessions per day is too much as long as your diet is in check. I burn about 600 cals when I run a 5k. So If I ran two of those every day it would be 1200 cals in the hole (if I was eating at maintenance without eating back burned cals). In doing so that's a pretty big deficit each day that will of course aid your weight loss. Now, if you tracked your cals burned and ate those back, you could in theory still do 2 x day cardio sessions and stay at the same weight but usually that isn't the goal if you're doing that much cardio, usually you're trying to lose some weight/fat.


----------



## DF (Oct 20, 2015)

Damn big man! 2x70min sessions.  That's quite a bit of cardio.  I guess it would depend on how fast you want to meet your goal.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 20, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Ok,I've debated this so much in the past,early last year,in the first few months,of my cut or really losing weight for health reasons,I was doing 2 cardio sessions/ day....one early am/before I eat anything and the other late afternoon after training...in the process I lost over 50lbs I got down to 238...after being at 297 for years.I stayed within 5 lbs of my desired weight all summer..until recently I've gained 12-15lbs back&#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56448;....restarted on my clean diet I was on last year and I'm doing 2 cardio sessions again for 70 minutes each.....I wanna get back and stay at around 235-240...preferably 225-230....for my height that's a good weight(6'4") just wanted y'all opinion on this..thanks



Typing your post out was excessive lol

But seriously it depends on the goal. For you Bull knowing you have some heart troubles you should talk to your doctor and make sure you are ok to get into it.  Probably so. The benefits for you will be tremendous. 

Also doing cardio a couple days per week won't "kill your gains." Look at the legs of a rugby player.  Look at Jay Cutler.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 20, 2015)

DF said:


> Damn big man! 2x70min sessions.  That's quite a bit of cardio.  I guess it would depend on how fast you want to meet your goal.



Fast lol!! Hate gaining weight!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 20, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Typing your post out was excessive lol
> 
> But seriously it depends on the goal. For you Bull knowing you have some heart troubles you should talk to your doctor and make sure you are ok to get into it.  Probably so. The benefits for you will be tremendous.
> 
> Also doing cardio a couple days per week won't "kill your gains." Look at the legs of a rugby player.  Look at Jay Cutler.



Well I have an enlarged heart,high blood pressure,but controlled by meds! Enlarged heart caused by high bp 
Healthy other wise


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 20, 2015)

bull, 2 - 70 min sessions is insane...and sooooo not necessary...work smarter not harder babe!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 20, 2015)

Jenner said:


> bull, 2 - 70 min sessions is insane...and sooooo not necessary...work smarter not harder babe!


thank you my dear...&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 21, 2015)

For what it's worth, I think 2x70 is too much in the beginning. 
I'm of the mentality that you should start lower and adjust. Humans adapt pretty well, so if you start at 70mins twice a day you will only go up from there. 
I say 15-20 mins of HIIT or even steady state in the morning and adjust a little as time goes on. I know you want to drop weight fast, but at what cost?  
Doing 70 mins twice a day and you gonna be at a ridiculous number in a few months just to continue losing. 
Just my $.02, look forward to seeing your progress either way.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 21, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> For what it's worth, I think 2x70 is too much in the beginning.
> I'm of the mentality that you should start lower and adjust. Humans adapt pretty well, so if you start at 70mins twice a day you will only go up from there.
> I say 15-20 mins of HIIT or even steady state in the morning and adjust a little as time goes on. I know you want to drop weight fast, but at what cost?
> Doing 70 mins twice a day and you gonna be at a ridiculous number in a few months just to continue losing.
> Just my $.02, look forward to seeing your progress either way.



Thanks for your honesty man!!! Helps a lot


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 21, 2015)

Well my twice per day cardio caught up with me today.....shin splints from hell!!


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 21, 2015)

Bike brother, I inherited a legit spin bike. 
I'm 30yo a bit younger than yourself and still don't run. It destroys my knees... I'm already putting a beating on them from squatting.
Keep grinding either way my brother, I'm proud you are putting so much effort into getting back in the game. Still waiting for some pictures, we need something to compare to.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 21, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> Bike brother, I inherited a legit spin bike.
> I'm 30yo a bit younger than yourself and still don't run. It destroys my knees... I'm already putting a beating on them from squatting.
> Keep grinding either way my brother, I'm proud you are putting so much effort into getting back in the game. Still waiting for some pictures, we need something to compare to.



Yea I've always had shin splints real bad,I've laid off my cardio the last month,only doing it 2 times a week instead of 7 so it will take me a little while to get my legs back in shape....I'll see what I can do about some pics &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 21, 2015)

Airdyne is my fav if I HAVE to do cardio


----------



## RustyShackelford (Oct 21, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Well I have an enlarged heart,high blood pressure,but controlled by meds! Enlarged heart caused by high bp
> Healthy other wise



I have the same shit at 38. 
Doc says I'm good to do what ever I feel I can handle, but 2 -70 min sessions would do me in for sure. 
Most of the the guys I know do interval running/walking at a 1:1 or 2:1 and it seems to work well for them.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 21, 2015)

RustyShackelford said:


> I have the same shit at 38.
> Doc says I'm good to do what ever I feel I can handle, but 2 -70 min sessions would do me in for sure.
> Most of the the guys I know do interval running/walking at a 1:1 or 2:1 and it seems to work well for them.



You take meds for it man?


----------



## RustyShackelford (Oct 22, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> You take meds for it man?


Yes sir. Have for the past 2 years. Just recently changed BP meds to losartin (I think ) because the old medication wasn't working any more.  I was getting really high spikes, nose bleeds and shit while I was in meetings or just driving down the road. 
It's been a couple months now and seems to be working well.


----------



## Beefcake (Oct 22, 2015)

Shin splint are terrible.  I use the EFX machine b/c of it.  HIIT works well for 30 minutes a day.  Maybe alternate the cardio machines and see which ones burn the most calories.  Good luck, the final results are well worth it!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 22, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Well I have an enlarged heart,high blood pressure,but controlled by meds! Enlarged heart caused by high bp
> Healthy other wise



Controlled by meds means it's out of control.  What if you could reduce your bp through diet and exercise? Wouldn't that be better than the pill? Those pills won't keep you alive forever.  Exercise is going to lengthen your life.

Check with the doc like I said. If he gives the ok I would say start with 4 days per week of a 3 mile walk.  You should be able to hold a conversation while doing it. Gradually you will build up to where you can run the 3 miles.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Oct 22, 2015)

I did the same mistake doing unhealthy amount of cardio, but had to learn to throw it in two to max. three times a week for no longer than 30 mins.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 22, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Controlled by meds means it's out of control.  What if you could reduce your bp through diet and exercise? Wouldn't that be better than the pill? Those pills won't keep you alive forever.  Exercise is going to lengthen your life.
> 
> Check with the doc like I said. If he gives the ok I would say start with 4 days per week of a 3 mile walk.  You should be able to hold a conversation while doing it. Gradually you will build up to where you can run the 3 miles.



Since I lost a lot of my weight,they've changed my dosage on my meds,lowered the doses quiet a bit


----------



## BrutesorGods (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm a guy who started off as a (5'10") 270 lb blob of nothing, ran my way down to 165 lbs and then built myself back up to a lean 185... Because I grew up a fatty I'm always afraid I'm going to gain it back again so I can go a little nuts on the cardio... That being said I would consider 2x70minutes a day overkill! I try to keep it between 20 and 30 minutes 4 times a week max but what do I know I can never tell if I'm "killing my gains" or if I just look like shit (bloated) because of elevated cortisol or something like that...

oh also lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 29, 2015)

BrutesorGods said:


> I'm a guy who started off as a (5'10") 270 lb blob of nothing, ran my way down to 165 lbs and then built myself back up to a lean 185... Because I grew up a fatty I'm always afraid I'm going to gain it back again so I can go a little nuts on the cardio... That being said I would consider 2x70minutes a day overkill! I try to keep it between 20 and 30 minutes 4 times a week max but what do I know I can never tell if I'm "killing my gains" or if I just look like shit (bloated) because of elevated cortisol or something like that...
> 
> oh also lol



Yea I'm same way man,I panic a lot and think that I havet to do a lot of cardio to keep my weight down too!!


----------



## Rip (Oct 29, 2015)

The only problem with a lot of cardio is it can actually cause you to lose hard earned muscle. The more lean muscle mass you have, the higher your resting metabolic rate will be. Most people who body build, are considered to be OBESE according to BMI. I'm 30 "pounds" over weight (obese), yet I'm only 10% body fat. That's why the scale weight is unimportant to me. I go by what I look like in the mirror. I actually don't do any cardio. I try to build and maintain a high amount of lean muscle through training and eating the right foods every 3 hours. That's just me...I don't care what a "good weight" for me is. I don't care if I gain 50 pounds if I look incredible in the mirror and if I'm 10% body fat.  







Bullseye Forever said:


> Ok,I've debated this so much in the past,early last year,in the first few months,of my cut or really losing weight for health reasons,I was doing 2 cardio sessions/ day....one early am/before I eat anything and the other late afternoon after training...in the process I lost over 50lbs I got down to 238...after being at 297 for years.I stayed within 5 lbs of my desired weight all summer..until recently I've gained 12-15lbs back😡💀....restarted on my clean diet I was on last year and I'm doing 2 cardio sessions again for 70 minutes each.....I wanna get back and stay at around 235-240...preferably 225-230....for my height that's a good weight(6'4") just wanted y'all opinion on this..thanks


----------



## Rip (Oct 29, 2015)

Now that's funny! Great advice. LOL. It's probably right if you're doing everything else right.  





DocDePanda187123 said:


> Any cardio that doesn't involve a peepee and a vajayjay is too much.


----------



## Rip (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm 57  1/2  
I do no cardio except for sex. 


Bullseye Forever said:


> Lol!! Well a little more than that Alpha!! Get my age,harder to keep fat off even eating really strict


----------



## Rip (Oct 29, 2015)

This is from Muscle and Fitness titled "3 REASONS YOU'RE NOT RIPPED": 
Here are the facts: Weight training can, and will, help you get leaner, and cardio can actually have a negative impact on body composition (percent body fat), as too much of it creates a catabolic (muscle-wasting) environment in the body, which slows metabolism. In the presence of adequate protein and carbohydrate consumption, lifting will help build muscle.

More muscle means a faster metabolism, which means more fat is burned and the physique becomes leaner. And while you may burn more calories during a cardio session than a lifting workout, you’ll burn more calories at rest (like when you’re sleeping or sitting around watching TV) as a result of lifting versus cardio.



Bullseye Forever said:


> Ok,I've debated this so much in the past,early last year,in the first few months,of my cut or really losing weight for health reasons,I was doing 2 cardio sessions/ day....one early am/before I eat anything and the other late afternoon after training...in the process I lost over 50lbs I got down to 238...after being at 297 for years.I stayed within 5 lbs of my desired weight all summer..until recently I've gained 12-15lbs back&#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56448;....restarted on my clean diet I was on last year and I'm doing 2 cardio sessions again for 70 minutes each.....I wanna get back and stay at around 235-240...preferably 225-230....for my height that's a good weight(6'4") just wanted y'all opinion on this..thanks


----------

